# DDL Zan calendarizzato in Senato



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2021)

Come dichiarato dal fautore della legge, Alessandro Zan (PD), il *DDL Zan *contro l'omotransfobia è stato *calendarizzato *in Commissione Giustizia al *Senato *e, dunque, è pronto per essere discusso per poi essere approvato definitivamente, dopo il sì della Camera di qualche mese fa.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2021)

I grandi problemi dell'Italia.

Con una nazione alla fame, stiamo a pensare a Zan


----------



## emamilan99 (28 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2323943 ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato dal fautore della legge, Alessandro Zan (PD), il *DDL Zan *contro l'omotransfobia è stato *calendarizzato *in Commissione Giustizia al Senato e, dunque, è pronto per essere discusso per poi essere approvato definitivamente, dopo il sì della Camera di qualche mese fa.



13 voti a 11


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2021)

Questa legge sarà la pietra tombale sulla libertà di pensiero, dopo che ci hanno tolta quella di uscire. Può già partire il countdown, tanto si sa che verrà approvata.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2323946 ha scritto:


> I grandi problemi dell'Italia.
> 
> Con una nazione alla fame, stiamo a pensare a Zan



Tra sto Zan e Letta hanno già fatto capire che gli frega del paese alla fame.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2323943 ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato dal fautore della legge, Alessandro Zan (PD), il *DDL Zan *contro l'omotransfobia è stato *calendarizzato *in Commissione Giustizia al *Senato *e, dunque, è pronto per essere discusso per poi essere approvato definitivamente, dopo il sì della Camera di qualche mese fa.



Legge di cui non mi frega nulla..personalmente ho la mia opinione su questi temi e tale rimarrà e tale continuerò a sostenere a chi mi dovesse chiedere dato che la libertà di pensiero rimane un principio costituzionale e di certo io non mi metto a fomentare o a creare odio

Legge necessaria? Per me no...ma vedo anche una contrapposizione più ideologica che concreta..la gente per bene non ha nulla da temere


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2021)

Comunque mi sa che siamo davvero al punto di non ritorno. Adesso è probabile che censurino davvero tutto. Dalla libertà di pensiero, ai film, alle canzoni. Sarà un disastro.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26;2323957 ha scritto:


> Legge di cui non mi frega nulla..personalmente ho la mia opinione su questi temi e tale rimarrà e tale continuerò a sostenere a chi mi dovesse chiedere dato che la libertà di pensiero rimane un principio costituzionale e di certo io non mi metto a fomentare o a creare odio
> 
> Legge necessaria? Per me no...ma vedo anche una contrapposizione più ideologica che concreta..la gente per bene non ha nulla da temere


"_per sesso si intende il sesso biolo*gico o ANAGRAFICO_" (quindi se uno si sente donna e non lo è, può diventarlo pure se uomo ed in Canada ha portato questa cosa anche a degli stupri in dei carceri da parte di un uomo che per legge può definirsi donna ed occupare gli spazi riservati alle donne).
e ancora 
"_per identità di genere si intende l&#8217;i*dentificazione percepita e manifestata di sé in relazione al genere, anche se non corri*spondente al sesso, indipendentemente dal*l&#8217;aver concluso un percorso di transizione_"
"_multe fino a 6.000 euro e il carcere fino a 4 anni_" solo per discriminazione (non si parla di violenza, quindi se chiami "f...io" a uno puoi prenderti quattro anni di carcere, mentre gli immigrati prendono abusivamente le case degli altri);

Art. 9 2-bis: "_La strategia reca la definizione degli obiettivi e l&#8217;individuazione di misure relative all&#8217;educazione eall&#8217;istruzione, al lavoro, alla sicurezza, anche con riferimento alla situazione carceraria,alla comunicazione e ai media_".

Quindi, anche nelle scuole si insegnerà la cultura gender e ci sarà anche l'istituzione di una giornata nazionale dedicata, il 17 maggio.

Questa legge è una PORCHERIA. E, come tale, va boicottata.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2323967 ha scritto:


> "_per sesso si intende il sesso biolo*gico o ANAGRAFICO_" (quindi se uno si sente donna e non lo è, può diventarlo pure se uomo ed in Canada ha portato questa cosa anche a degli stupri in degli spogliatoi femminili).
> e ancora
> "_per identità di genere si intende l&#8217;i*dentificazione percepita e manifestata di sé in relazione al genere, anche se non corri*spondente al sesso, indipendentemente dal*l&#8217;aver concluso un percorso di transizione_"
> "_multe fino a 6.000 euro e il carcere fino a 4 anni_" solo per discriminazione (non si parla di violenza, quindi se chiami "f...io" a uno puoi prenderti quattro anni di carcere, mentre gli immigrati prendono abusivamente le case degli altri);
> ...



L'educazione dei giovani balilla.

Non oso immaginare cosa sarà questa nazione tra 10 anni.

Speriamo che prima o poi qualche pazzo si svegli e li fermi. A tutti i livelli.


----------



## Dexter (28 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2323943 ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato dal fautore della legge, Alessandro Zan (PD), il *DDL Zan *contro l'omotransfobia è stato *calendarizzato *in Commissione Giustizia al *Senato *e, dunque, è pronto per essere discusso per poi essere approvato definitivamente, dopo il sì della Camera di qualche mese fa.


Venisse approvata, dovrebbero rimuovere in tutti i tribunali la scritta "La legge é uguale per tutti".


----------



## gabri65 (28 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2323943 ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato dal fautore della legge, Alessandro Zan (PD), il *DDL Zan *contro l'omotransfobia è stato *calendarizzato *in Commissione Giustizia al *Senato *e, dunque, è pronto per essere discusso per poi essere approvato definitivamente, dopo il sì della Camera di qualche mese fa.



Una massa di quasi 60 M di persone che non riesce a mettere a tacere un manipolo di criminali al governo. Ci faremmo schiacciare anche da un topo di fogna, se alza la voce. D'altra parte, quando dobbiamo scegliere tra il salvare un delinquente e un'altra persona, scegliamo sempre il delinquente.

Ormai l'hanno capita, eh. Vedrete tra poco che, legge dopo legge, arriveranno a bussare alla porta e vi requisiranno tutto. Si prenderanno casa, averi, ogni cosa. E noi muti, a vivere nei magazzini di Ammazzonne o in qualche baraccopoli vicino ai campi di pomodori.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2021)

Come detto da Platinette, che è un gay ed è una drag queen, tra l'altro il primo a diffondere questa moda qui in Italia, questa è esclusivamente una legge CONTRO gli eterosessuali.


----------



## darden (28 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2323967 ha scritto:


> "_per sesso si intende il sesso biolo*gico o ANAGRAFICO_" (quindi se uno si sente donna e non lo è, può diventarlo pure se uomo ed in Canada ha portato questa cosa anche a degli stupri in dei carceri da parte di un uomo che per legge può definirsi donna ed occupare gli spazi riservati alle donne).
> e ancora
> "_per identità di genere si intende l&#8217;i*dentificazione percepita e manifestata di sé in relazione al genere, anche se non corri*spondente al sesso, indipendentemente dal*l&#8217;aver concluso un percorso di transizione_"
> "_multe fino a 6.000 euro e il carcere fino a 4 anni_" solo per discriminazione (non si parla di violenza, quindi se chiami "f...io" a uno puoi prenderti quattro anni di carcere, mentre gli immigrati prendono abusivamente le case degli altri);
> ...




- In carcere gli stupri esistono dalla notte dei tempi, andrebbero riformate le carceri in toto affrontando diversi temi e dire che con la legge ZAN inizieranno gli stupri in carcere è solo sminuire un tema per andare contro ad un altro tema

- La tua libertà finisce dove inizia quella degli altri, se offendi una persona che sia un omosessuale che sia una persona culturalmente diversa (arabi/cinesi/ebrei) che sia un diversamente abile.. è giusto che tu paghi severamente

- La cultura e l'istruzione deve dare alle persone tutte le nozioni necessarie a costruirsi le proprie idee in piena coscienza. Per fare questo tu non devi porre limite a quello che insegni ma devi solo essere oggettivo nel modo in cui lo fai. Ad esempio: un prete che mi insegna religione è sbagliato perchè ti parlerà solo della religione cristiana, un marxista che insegna Filosofia in modo non oggettivo è sbagliato perchè ti parlerà malissimo Nietzsche, un fascista che insegna Storia in modo non oggettivo è sbagliato perchè ti dirà che l'unico errore di Mussolini fu allearsi con Hitler..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2323943 ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato dal fautore della legge, Alessandro Zan (PD), il *DDL Zan *contro l'omotransfobia è stato *calendarizzato *in Commissione Giustizia al *Senato *e, dunque, è pronto per essere discusso per poi essere approvato definitivamente, dopo il sì della Camera di qualche mese fa.


Niente... se non si imbracciano i forconi mi sa che le cose non cambiano.


----------



## Teddy (28 Aprile 2021)

Continuo a non capire l'accanimento verso questo disegno di legge, la libertà di parola non è messa in discussione ed è proprio nell'articolo 4 che si cita il diritto al pluralismo delle idee. "L'insegnamento gender nelle scuole" serve a prevenire la discriminazione, non vestiranno i figli da piccole Platinette, ergo non ha proprio nulla di sconcio o non adatto a dei bambini. Le aggravanti, per altri motivi, esistono da decenni e fanno scalpore solo oggi?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2021)

Teddy;2323985 ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire l'accanimento verso questo disegno di legge, la libertà di parola non è messa in discussione ed è proprio nell'articolo 4 che si cita il diritto al pluralismo delle idee. "L'insegnamento gender nelle scuole" serve a prevenire la discriminazione, non vestiranno i figli da piccole Platinette, ergo non ha proprio nulla di sconcio o non adatto a dei bambini. Le aggravanti, per altri motivi, esistono da decenni e fanno scalpore solo oggi?


Il gender è antiscientifico ed ideologico.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2323967 ha scritto:


> "_per sesso si intende il sesso biolo*gico o ANAGRAFICO_" (quindi se uno si sente donna e non lo è, può diventarlo pure se uomo ed in Canada ha portato questa cosa anche a degli stupri in dei carceri da parte di un uomo che per legge può definirsi donna ed occupare gli spazi riservati alle donne).
> e ancora
> "_per identità di genere si intende l’i*dentificazione percepita e manifestata di sé in relazione al genere, anche se non corri*spondente al sesso, indipendentemente dal*l’aver concluso un percorso di transizione_"
> "_multe fino a 6.000 euro e il carcere fino a 4 anni_" solo per discriminazione (non si parla di violenza, quindi se chiami "f...io" a uno puoi prenderti quattro anni di carcere, mentre gli immigrati prendono abusivamente le case degli altri);
> ...



Il concetto di discriminazione è un concetto che andrebbe chiarito..nessuno mi può vietare di avere un'opinione, ma altrettanto vero è che non ho diritto di discriminare qualcuno per motivi che non mi riguardano..

Se a uno piace vestirsi da donna e prenderselo nel sedere per me è un malato di mente e se me lo chiede glielo dico in faccia..ma non è che devo per questo discriminarlo..

L'unico vero problema sono gli ambienti di lavoro, dove magari un DL non può essere costretto ad assumere un transessuale se per motivi suoi non lo vuole in azienda


----------



## Teddy (28 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2323986 ha scritto:


> Il gender è antiscientifico ed ideologico.



Parliamo della stessa legge che punisce discriminazioni per motivi religiosi o nazionali.


----------



## Andris (28 Aprile 2021)

ci avevano provato anni fa con la legge bavaglio di Scalfarotto, ma fu affossata dal pd stesso.
ora hanno i nuovi utili idioti dopo Alfano: i 5stelle

in realtà il pd ha numeri infimi al Senato, è errato considerarla una misura del pd perchè se passerà sarà unicamente per i 5 stelle


----------



## gabri65 (28 Aprile 2021)

Teddy;2323985 ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire l'accanimento verso questo disegno di legge, la libertà di parola non è messa in discussione ed è proprio nell'articolo 4 che si cita il diritto al pluralismo delle idee. "L'insegnamento gender nelle scuole" serve a prevenire la discriminazione, non vestiranno i figli da piccole Platinette, ergo non ha proprio nulla di sconcio o non adatto a dei bambini. Le aggravanti, per altri motivi, esistono da decenni e fanno scalpore solo oggi?



Infatti nessuno si accanisce contro la legge, della quale non ce ne sarebbe bisogno.

E' già tutto contemplato, non c'è nessun riferimento da nessuna parte, ad esempio nella costituzione, a differenze di comportamento sessuale o altro. Perciò non è logicamente necessaria.

L'accanimento è contro chi si accanisce a occuparsi di 'ste cose e dirige costantemente le energie su roba chiaramente ideologica, mentre la situazione precipita e la gente "normale" è sempre più ignorata, limitata e schifata.

Il mondo alla rovescia.


----------



## Teddy (28 Aprile 2021)

gabri65;2324001 ha scritto:


> Infatti nessuno si accanisce contro la legge, della quale non ce ne sarebbe bisogno.
> 
> E' già tutto contemplato, non c'è nessun riferimento da nessuna parte, ad esempio nella costituzione, a differenze di comportamento sessuale o altro. Perciò non è logicamente necessaria.
> 
> ...



Guarda, la vedo in maniera molto diversa. L'omofobia in Italia è un problema serio e l'accanimento (evidente) contro questa legge ne è la prova lampante (non sentirti preso in causa, è un discorso generico). Poi perdonami, ma se si continua a "perdere tempo" con il ddl Zan è perché in Senato viene continuamente rimandato da chi lo osteggia.


----------



## Andris (28 Aprile 2021)

Teddy;2323985 ha scritto:


> Continuo a non capire l'accanimento verso questo disegno di legge, la libertà di parola non è messa in discussione ed è proprio nell'articolo 4 che si cita il diritto al pluralismo delle idee. *"L'insegnamento gender nelle scuole" serve a prevenire la discriminazione*, non vestiranno i figli da piccole Platinette, ergo non ha proprio nulla di sconcio o non adatto a dei bambini. Le aggravanti, per altri motivi, esistono da decenni e fanno scalpore solo oggi?



assolutamente no, perchè la discriminazione è un'azione concreta non un pensiero.
peraltro discriminare non è un termine negativo, dipende dal motivo per cui lo fai.
le persone sono libere di pensare che siano degli scherzi della natura senza per questo menarli o sputare loro in faccia, quindi semmai dovrebbe essere un corso tenuto dalla polizia non di psicologia
a scuola poi si innesca un meccanismo pericoloso, perchè in famiglia e nei contatti extrascolastici c'è ben altro pensiero per cui i bambini sono confusi su quale voce di educatore adulto seguire.

peraltro molti omosessuali e studiosi di sinistra sono contro la legge


----------



## Marilson (28 Aprile 2021)

avanti cosi, finalmente una legge di civilta'


----------



## mark (28 Aprile 2021)

Teddy;2324010 ha scritto:


> Guarda, la vedo in maniera molto diversa. *L'omofobia in Italia è un problema serio* e l'accanimento (evidente) contro questa legge ne è la prova lampante (non sentirti preso in causa, è un discorso generico). Poi perdonami, ma se si continua a "perdere tempo" con il ddl Zan è perché in Senato viene continuamente rimandato da chi lo osteggia.



Assolutamente d'accordo, è incredibile come non lo si riesca a vedere. Siamo un paese che ha una mentalità del terzo mondo e probabilmente (purtroppo) non cambieremo mai. Quando dire che uno è omosessuale sarà come dire che gli piace la pasta con il tonno, allora avremo fatto passi in avanti.


----------



## Andris (28 Aprile 2021)

Teddy;2324010 ha scritto:


> Guarda, la vedo in maniera molto diversa. L'omofobia in Italia è un problema serio e l'accanimento (evidente) contro questa legge ne è la prova lampante (non sentirti preso in causa, è un discorso generico). Poi perdonami, ma se si continua a "perdere tempo" con il ddl Zan è perché in Senato viene continuamente rimandato da chi lo osteggia.



niente affatto, i problemi seri altro non sono che vicende a cui si vuole dare evidenza per motivi x.
così come l'emergenza stupri, emergenza femminicidi, emergenza razzismo etc
tutte situazioni sempre accadute con molta più frequenza di quando sono state oggetto di attenzione politica.
poi possiamo discutere se qualcuno pensa che ci sia un maggiore sensibilità popolare a riguardo, tuttavia per me sono ben altre le costruzioni e le motivazioni per cui si vanno a prendere queste marginali situazioni

sono pronto a scommettere che il 99 virgola qualcosa degli italiani non abbia mai dato cazzotti o sputato in faccia a un gay/trans
giusto un paio di esempi di fatti di cronaca


----------



## IDRIVE (28 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2323951 ha scritto:


> Questa legge sarà la pietra tombale sulla libertà di pensiero, dopo che ci hanno tolta quella di uscire. Può già partire il countdown, tanto si sa che verrà approvata.



Ah, certamente, tranquillo. E sarà anche sbandierata come una "conquistah..." verso la parità dei diritti, contro i fassistih, sessistih e via, col solito disco rotto.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Aprile 2021)

Teddy;2324010 ha scritto:


> Guarda, la vedo in maniera molto diversa. L'omofobia in Italia è un problema serio e l'accanimento (evidente) contro questa legge ne è la prova lampante (non sentirti preso in causa, è un discorso generico). Poi perdonami, ma se si continua a "perdere tempo" con il ddl Zan è perché in Senato viene continuamente rimandato da chi lo osteggia.



Ma tu la puoi vedere come vuoi, sei libero, non c'è niente da perdonare.

Di problemi seri ce ne sono parecchi. In cima alla scaletta però mi sembra che ci sono sempre i soliti da un po' di tempo a questa parte, come ad esempio lo Ius Soli, i ponti migratori e questo.

Non lo dico io, lo dicono gli esponenti del partito.

Evidentemente sono queste le priorità della nazione adesso. Intanto certa gente "normale" è disperata e non riesce a trovare lavoro, vabbè, ognuno si tenga le priorità che preferisce.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Aprile 2021)

gabri65;2324024 ha scritto:


> Ma tu la puoi vedere come vuoi, sei libero, non c'è niente da perdonare.
> 
> Di problemi seri ce ne sono parecchi. In cima alla scaletta però mi sembra che ci sono sempre i soliti da un po' di tempo a questa parte, come ad esempio lo Ius Soli, i ponti migratori e questo.
> 
> ...



Però scusate un attimo, io che sono totalmente disinteressato a queste questioni vi faccio presente che ogni partito a diritto di muoverele proprie battaglie e mettere al centro della propria agenda quello che gli pare..e poi ci dovrebbero essere delle elezioni che ci dicono sulla base dei programmi quali sono le scelte degli italiani..

Io il PD non lo voterò mai..ma se per il PD lo Ius Soli è una battaglia sono liberi di farlo e se gli italiani li faranno maggioranza ci sarà poco da lamentarsi..

Idem il discorso sui gay e tutto sto mondo gender...c'è una frangia della sinistra che per motivi suoi ne fa una battaglia di civiltà, sono liberi di farlo..per me le priorità sono altre, ma per loro evidentemente no

Sta a chi vota dare giudizi sul merito..ad oggi bene o male mi pare che lo ius soli non ci sia in italia..e sul discorso migranti è una causa persa..perché nono sono situazioni analizzate con lucidità ma sono vissute come tifo da stadio..come schieramento ideologico..

Solo uno scemo può pensare che l'immigrazione di massa incontrollata sia un bene, ma se ne fai una questione ideologica della serie "Se sei in un modo, devi pensarla così" arrivi a negare l'evidenza pur di dare ragione alla tua parte..frega nulla se poi gli immigrati che accogliamo finiscono nel 70% dei casi a fare gli schiavi o i delinquenti


----------



## Dexter (28 Aprile 2021)

mark;2324014 ha scritto:


> Quando dire che uno è omosessuale sarà come dire che gli piace la pasta con il tonno, allora avremo fatto passi in avanti.


É già così, tutta questa discriminazione la vedete solo voi. In TV fra Signorini e Tommaso Zorzi ci sono più omosessuali che etero, al governo Casalino ha un ruolo marginale solo di facciata, tanti omosessuali del mondo dello spettacolo si sono dichiarati, hanno lottato giustamente per i propri diritti e nel 2021 nessuno si azzarda più a dare del "appellativo a caso" al barista o al commesso palesemente gay: siete rimasti a 15 anni fa. A questo punto pretendo che nella legge vengano inserite fra le minoranze (le chiamano loro così eh..) le persone sovrappeso. L' assurdità della legge sta nell aggravare la pena nel caso il soggetto offeso faccia parte di una delle cosiddette minoranze...da etero posso dire che é assurdo? Poi facciano quello che vogliono, io tratto tutti alla stessa maniera. Spero però di non incappare in guai legali con una "minoranza", facile approfittarsene


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2021)

Dexter;2324040 ha scritto:


> É già così, tutta questa discriminazione la vedete solo voi. In TV fra Signorini e Tommaso Zorzi ci sono più omosessuali che etero, al governo Casalino ha un ruolo marginale solo di facciata, tanti omosessuali del mondo dello spettacolo si sono dichiarati, hanno lottato giustamente per i propri diritti e nel 2021 nessuno si azzarda più a dare del "appellativo a caso" al barista o al commesso palesemente gay: siete rimasti a 15 anni fa. A questo punto pretendo che nella legge vengano inserite fra le minoranze (le chiamano loro così eh..) le persone sovrappeso. L' assurdità della legge sta nell aggravare la pena nel caso il soggetto offeso faccia parte di una delle cosiddette minoranze...da etero posso dire che é assurdo? Poi facciano quello che vogliono, io tratto tutti alla stessa maniera. Spero però di non incappare in guai legali con una "minoranza", facile approfittarsene



Perfetto.

L'unica discriminazione la vedo nei confronti degli etero, meglio ancora se bianchi. Ormai è il mondo è già gay di suo. E' tutto un arcobaleno. Nulla di male, eh. Ognuno fa quello che vuole. Ma una legge ad hoc servirebbe a punire ancor di più gli etero. Che a quel punto diventerebbero i veri diversi.

E poi lasciamo stare i bambini che hanno il diritto di crescere senza condizionamenti esterni. Non ho figli e non li farò. Ma, pseudo buonismi a parte a cui non crede nessuno, è abbastanza scontato che un padre vorrebbe farsi presentare a cena una nuora di Federica invece che Marco.


----------



## vota DC (28 Aprile 2021)

Teddy;2324010 ha scritto:


> Guarda, la vedo in maniera molto diversa. L'omofobia in Italia è un problema serio e l'accanimento (evidente) contro questa legge ne è la prova lampante (non sentirti preso in causa, è un discorso generico). Poi perdonami, ma se si continua a "perdere tempo" con il ddl Zan è perché in Senato viene continuamente rimandato da chi lo osteggia.


Ma alla fine qualche omosessuale che non sia qualcuno diventato cieco a forza di contemplare il busto del duce questa legge l'ha chiesta? Con Fascinna' senza introdurre nessun matrimonio si sono cominciate a schedare le coppie omosessuali, adesso vogliono schedare pure gli omosessuali che non convivono e persino quelli repressi.


----------



## mark (28 Aprile 2021)

Dexter;2324040 ha scritto:


> É già così, tutta questa discriminazione la vedete solo voi. In TV fra Signorini e Tommaso Zorzi ci sono più omosessuali che etero, al governo Casalino ha un ruolo marginale solo di facciata, tanti omosessuali del mondo dello spettacolo si sono dichiarati, hanno lottato giustamente per i propri diritti e nel 2021 nessuno si azzarda più a dare del "appellativo a caso" al barista o al commesso palesemente gay: siete rimasti a 15 anni fa. A questo punto pretendo che nella legge vengano inserite fra le minoranze (le chiamano loro così eh..) le persone sovrappeso. L' assurdità della legge sta nell aggravare la pena nel caso il soggetto offeso faccia parte di una delle cosiddette minoranze...da etero posso dire che é assurdo? Poi facciano quello che vogliono, io tratto tutti alla stessa maniera. Spero però di non incappare in guai legali con una "minoranza", facile approfittarsene



Forse non vedi la realtà, non si parla del mondo della televisione qua, ma della vita reale. Di gente che abita in paesi di 40/50 mila abitanti che vengono discriminati solamente per il motivo di essere gay. Non confondiamo la vita vera con quello che si vede in tv.
Ovviamente ognuno ha libertà di pensiero, ma condannare chi aggredisce o discrimina/insulta una persona solamente per l'orientamento sessuale (non stiamo parlando di dare del finocchio a qualcuno, ma di cose ben peggiori) non solo è giusto, ma è un dovere.


----------



## sunburn (28 Aprile 2021)

gabri65;2324001 ha scritto:


> Infatti nessuno si accanisce contro la legge, della quale non ce ne sarebbe bisogno.
> 
> E' già tutto contemplato, non c'è nessun riferimento da nessuna parte, ad esempio nella costituzione, a differenze di comportamento sessuale o altro. Perciò non è logicamente necessaria.


Ma la Costituzione non detta leggi direttamente applicabili, ma solo i principi fondamentali ai quali devono attenersi tutte le norme di grado inferiore. La Costituzione prevede la tutela della vita, ma senza una legge ordinaria sull'omicidio resterebbe lettera morta(e ce ne sono di principi solennemente enunciati che sono rimasti solo sulla carta).

A ogni modo, il DDL Zan prevede sostanzialmente una modifica di rilievo che riguarderebbe l'art 604-bis del codice penale già esistente e che punisce la "propaganda e istigazione a delinquere per motivi di discriminazione razziale etnica e religiosa" aggiungendo fra i motivi "sesso, genere, orientamento sessuale, identità di genere, disabilità".

Sotto spoiler metto qual è il testo attuale della norma, in grassetto le eventuali aggiunte


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Salvo che il fatto costituisca più grave reato, è punito:
a)con la reclusione fino ad un anno e sei mesi o con la multa fino a 6.000 euro chi propaganda idee fondate sulla superiorità o sull'odio razziale o etnico, ovvero istiga a commettere o commette atti di discriminazione per motivi razziali, etnici, nazionali o religiosi *oppure fondati sul sesso, sul genere, sull&#8217;orienta-mento sessuale, sull&#8217;identità di genere osulla disabilità.*
b) con la reclusione da sei mesi a quattro anni chi, in qualsiasi modo, istiga a commettere o commette violenza o atti di provocazione alla violenza per motivi razziali, etnici, nazionali o religiosi *oppure fondati sul sesso, sul genere, sull&#8217;orientamento sessuale, sull&#8217;identità di genere o sulla disabilità*

È vietata ogni organizzazione, associazione, movimento o gruppo avente tra i propri scopi l'incitamento alla discriminazione o alla violenza per motivi razziali, etnici, nazionali o religiosi *oppure fondati sul sesso, sul genere, sull&#8217;orientamento sessuale, sull&#8217;identità di ge-nere o sulla disabilità*. Chi partecipa a tali organizzazioni, associazioni, movimenti o gruppi, o presta assistenza alla loro attività, è punito, per il solo fatto della partecipazione o dell'assistenza, con la reclusione da sei mesi a quattro anni. Coloro che promuovono o dirigono tali organizzazioni, associazioni, movimenti o gruppi sono puniti, per ciò solo, con la reclusione da uno a sei anni.

Si applica la pena della reclusione da due a sei anni se la propaganda ovvero l'istigazione e l'incitamento, commessi in modo che derivi concreto pericolo di diffusione, si fondano in tutto o in parte sulla negazione, sulla minimizzazione in modo grave o sull'apologia della Shoah o dei crimini di genocidio, dei crimini contro l'umanità e dei crimini di guerra, come definiti dagli articoli 6, 7 e 8 dello statuto della Corte penale internazionale.



Questo è quanto. Io sono favorevole e non so se possa essere utile. Ma le levate di scudi contro, mi fanno pensare che sia necessaria almeno dal punto di vista simbolico.

Sul discorso delle scuole, trovo vergognoso che sia necessario istituire per legge una giornata nella quale svolgere attività per "promuovere la cultura del rispetto e dell&#8217;inclusione nonché di contrastare i pregiudizi, le discriminazioni e le violenze motivati dall&#8217;orientamento sessuale e dall&#8217;identità di genere, in attuazione dei princìpi di eguaglianza e di pari dignità sociale sanciti dalla Costituzione". 
Si tratta di attività che, tra una gara coi banchi a rotelle e l'altra, dovrebbero essere già di per sé alla base di qualunque attività pedagogica. Il fatto che sia necessario istituire una giornata specifica la dice lunga sul degrado culturale e intellettuale in cui versa questo Paese. 
Ma, d'altronde, se siamo lo zimbello d'Europa(e non solo) invece di avere il ruolo preponderante che ci spetterebbe, dei motivi ci saranno. Nulla succede per caso.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2021)

mark;2324050 ha scritto:


> Forse non vedi la realtà, non si parla del mondo della televisione qua, ma della vita reale. Di gente che abita in paesi di 40/50 mila abitanti che vengono discriminati solamente per il motivo di essere gay. Non confondiamo la vita vera con quello che si vede in tv.


Qui non si tratta solo di punire un omofobo in maniera più "dura", ma la diffusione di una cultura ideologica anti-scientifica che distruggerebbe le prossime generazioni. E comunque, io abito in un paesino ed i gay li tolleriamo assolutamente  . 

Tu probabilmente parli di quei posti del sud-italia dove sono ancora analfabeti, come minimo.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26;2324032 ha scritto:


> Però scusate un attimo, io che sono totalmente disinteressato a queste questioni vi faccio presente che ogni partito a diritto di muoverele proprie battaglie e mettere al centro della propria agenda quello che gli pare..e poi ci dovrebbero essere delle elezioni che ci dicono sulla base dei programmi quali sono le scelte degli italiani..
> 
> Io il PD non lo voterò mai..ma se per il PD lo Ius Soli è una battaglia sono liberi di farlo e se gli italiani li faranno maggioranza ci sarà poco da lamentarsi..
> 
> ...



Infatti io mica ce l'ho direttamente con i politici, ce l'ho in primis con chi li supporta ciecamente.

In modo talmente cieco che (secondo me) si è disposti a penalizzarsi, se non proprio a tagliarsi gli orfanelli, per favorire un sistema di distruzione del paese ben congeniato.

Le leggi per far rispettare le persone già esistono. Vanno solo applicate con serietà e buon senso, senza mandarle in eurovisione. Tutti parlano di battaglie sociali e morali, di diritti e solidarietàhhh. Io vedo che negli ultimi 30 anni si preferisce combattere queste battaglie del nulla, mentre il resto ha portato ad un gran degrado, altro ché. Sarà una coincidenza, boh.

Prima non avevo bisogno di mettere le inferriate alle finestre, si trovava lavoro e andavo a giro in quasi totale sicurezza. Mai visto gente palesemente ghettizzata per motivi astrusi, o razzisti. Al limite il classico razzismo interno nord/sud, quasi più un discorso di sfottò da tifoso che altro.

Adesso invece mi vengono a dire che non posso nemmeno denunciare il delinquente che l'altro giorno ha cercato di raggirarmi per una truffa, perché se no rischio. Vedo violentatori arrivare dall'estero e venire rilasciati perché nelle loro terre d'origine era abitudine fare così. E lasciamo perdere i veri criminali. Qui invece battaglie zero, eh.

L'unica cosa migliorata da 30 anni a questa parte, con certa parte politica sempre in primo piano, è la tecnologia dei cellulari. Che infatti servono a starnazzare ideologie sui vari social. Ecco cosa è migliorato. Poi ognuno parteggi per quello che ritiene giusto. Se devo sottostare alle regole della "maggioranza" che sta al governo e tutti coloro che li venerano e li seguono senza nemmeno riflettere, lo farò, che devo dire.

Il tizio lobotomizzato che conosco, l'altro giorno mi ha detto che è tutto ok, e torneremo liberi quando lo decide il partito. Chi va contro è un fascista e l'opposizione andrebbe eliminata perché non capiscono un accidente, son tutti idioti e ci porteranno alla rovina.

A 'sto punto la situazione di follia nella quale versa il paese sarà forse una mia allucinazione. Avanti così.


----------



## sunburn (28 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2324055 ha scritto:


> Qui non si tratta solo di punire un omofobo in maniera più "dura", ma* la diffusione di una cultura ideologica anti-scientifica che distruggerebbe le prossime generazioni*. E comunque, io abito in un paesino ed i gay li tolleriamo assolutamente  .


Ma questa cosa non è scritta da nessuna parte, dai. 
Si può essere favorevoli e contrari, ma se si vuole fare una discussione NON ideologica bisogna attenersi alla realtà, non alle invenzioni di chi per, motivi puramente ideologici, inventa dal nulla cose che non esistono.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2021)

sunburn;2324059 ha scritto:


> Ma questa cosa non è scritta da nessuna parte, dai.
> Si può essere favorevoli e contrari, ma se si vuole fare una discussione NON ideologica bisogna attenersi alla realtà, non alle invenzioni di chi per, motivi puramente ideologici, *inventa dal nulla cose che non esistono*.


In USA i "democratici-indelledduali" già lo stanno facendo. Se questo è progresso, rimpiango gli anni di Berlusconi.


----------



## sunburn (28 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2324060 ha scritto:


> In USA i "democratici-indelledduali" già lo stanno facendo. Se questo è progresso, rimpiango gli anni di Berlusconi.


Sì ma qui stiamo parlando di una proposta di legge specifica.
Questa proposta prevede l'istituzione di una giornata nazionale nella quale "promuovere la cultura delrispetto e dell&#8217;inclusione nonché di contra-stare i pregiudizi, le discriminazioni e leviolenze motivati dall&#8217;orientamento sessualee dall&#8217;identità di genere, in attuazione deiprincìpi di eguaglianza e di pari dignità so-ciale sanciti dalla Costituzione". 
In questa giornata le scuole provvedono a organizzare le attività finalizzate a promuovere ecc ecc ecc.

Sei a favore? Sei contro? Perché?


----------



## CIppO (28 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2324055 ha scritto:


> Qui non si tratta solo di punire un omofobo in maniera più "dura", ma la diffusione di una cultura ideologica anti-scientifica che distruggerebbe le prossime generazioni. E comunque, io abito in un paesino ed *i gay li tolleriamo assolutamente*  .
> 
> Tu probabilmente parli di quei posti del sud-italia dove sono ancora analfabeti, come minimo.



Quanta magnanimità, saranno fortunati allora.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Aprile 2021)

sunburn;2324052 ha scritto:


> Ma la Costituzione non detta leggi direttamente applicabili, ma solo i principi fondamentali ai quali devono attenersi tutte le norme di grado inferiore. La Costituzione prevede la tutela della vita, ma senza una legge ordinaria sull'omicidio resterebbe lettera morta(e ce ne sono di principi solennemente enunciati che sono rimasti solo sulla carta).
> 
> A ogni modo, il DDL Zan prevede sostanzialmente una modifica di rilievo che riguarderebbe l'art 604-bis del codice penale già esistente e che punisce la "propaganda e istigazione a delinquere per motivi di discriminazione razziale etnica e religiosa" aggiungendo fra i motivi "sesso, genere, orientamento sessuale, identità di genere, disabilità".
> 
> ...



Eccoti. Ti aspettavo.

Ma perché devo sempre riscrivere le solite cose? Io credo a questo punto che qualcuno trolli. A me la legge può stare anche bene. Non ho niente contro nessuno, se qualcuno è "diverso" e vuole fare sesso con un'animale è libero di farlo (se l'animale è consenziente) e non deve riguardare la sfera di lavoro o di socialità finchè non apporta danno a chicchessia.

Quello che non mi va bene è la strumentalizzazione. Quello che comincia a darmi un gran fastidio è che tutte queste battaglie sociali sono nate quasi tutte insieme, tutte più o meno concordi, tutte che vengono da una certa zona di pensiero.

Se poi queste battaglie vengono da quelli che ora comandano e per risolvere i problemi mettono le rotelle ai banchi, capisci bene che comincio ad avere grossi dubbi.


----------



## mark (28 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2324055 ha scritto:


> Qui non si tratta solo di punire un omofobo in maniera più "dura", ma la diffusione di una *cultura ideologica anti-scientifica che distruggerebbe le prossime generazioni.* E comunque, io abito in un paesino ed i gay li tolleriamo assolutamente  .
> 
> Tu probabilmente parli di quei posti del sud-italia dove sono ancora analfabeti, come minimo.



Con cultura ideologica anti-scentifica cosa intendi?


----------



## mark (28 Aprile 2021)

sunburn;2324052 ha scritto:


> Ma la Costituzione non detta leggi direttamente applicabili, ma solo i principi fondamentali ai quali devono attenersi tutte le norme di grado inferiore. La Costituzione prevede la tutela della vita, ma senza una legge ordinaria sull'omicidio resterebbe lettera morta(e ce ne sono di principi solennemente enunciati che sono rimasti solo sulla carta).
> 
> A ogni modo, il DDL Zan prevede sostanzialmente una modifica di rilievo che riguarderebbe l'art 604-bis del codice penale già esistente e che punisce la "propaganda e istigazione a delinquere per motivi di discriminazione razziale etnica e religiosa" aggiungendo fra i motivi "sesso, genere, orientamento sessuale, identità di genere, disabilità".
> 
> ...



Perfetto


----------



## Andris (28 Aprile 2021)

non siamo certo lo zimbello d'Europa perchè qualcuno in strada insulta un gay che pomicia sulla panchina, visto che questo accade regolarmente in almeno 2/3 dei paesi membri per non parlare di quelli in Europa geograficamente e non politicamente


----------



## Teddy (28 Aprile 2021)

Andris;2324012 ha scritto:


> assolutamente no, perchè la discriminazione è un'azione concreta non un pensiero.
> peraltro discriminare non è un termine negativo, dipende dal motivo per cui lo fai.
> le persone sono libere di pensare che siano degli scherzi della natura senza per questo menarli o sputare loro in faccia, quindi semmai dovrebbe essere un corso tenuto dalla polizia non di psicologia
> a scuola poi si innesca un meccanismo pericoloso, perchè in famiglia e nei contatti extrascolastici c'è ben altro pensiero per cui i bambini sono confusi su quale voce di educatore adulto seguire.
> ...



Sono le basi dell'educazione scolastica, la stessa che da sempre combatte il bullismo e cerca di abbattere discriminazioni e pregiudizi tramite la cultura. Il pensiero dell'educatore adulto dovrebbe reggersi sulle stesse fondamenta, o almeno me lo auguro per il bambino.


----------



## sunburn (28 Aprile 2021)

gabri65;2324084 ha scritto:


> Eccoti. Ti aspettavo.
> 
> Ma perché devo sempre riscrivere le solite cose? Io credo a questo punto che qualcuno trolli. A me la legge può stare anche bene. Non ho niente contro nessuno, se qualcuno è "diverso" e vuole fare sesso con un'animale è libero di farlo (se l'animale è consenziente) e non deve riguardare la sfera di lavoro o di socialità finchè non apporta danno a chicchessia.
> 
> ...


Ma sul discorso sulla strumentalizzazione mica ti do torto, eh. E' fattuale che una parte prenda una questione e la usi come battaglia politica. E questo è sicuramente male. Ma la strumetalizzazione è possibile quando trovi qualcuno contrario. A me non piacciono né l'uno nell'altro atteggiamento: come caschiamo, caschiamo male.

Ma, a parte questo, noi dobbiamo guardare il merito delle proposte, ché io vado a teatro perché mi piace e non mi chiedo "ma agli attori piace Shakespeare o lo fanno solo per soldi?" prima di decidere se andare o meno.
Quindi, venendo al merito, qui stiamo parlando di punire: 
1)l'istigazione a commettere e il commettere atti discriminatori "fondati sul sesso, sul genere, sull&#8217;orientamento sessuale, sull&#8217;identità di genere o sulla disabilità"; 
2)l'istigazione a commettere e la commissione di violenza ecc per motivi fondati sul "sesso, sul genere, sull&#8217;orientamento sessuale, sull&#8217;identità di genere o sulla disabilità"; 
3)la costituzione di associazioni, gruppi e movimenti che abbiano come scopo l'incitamento alla discriminazione o alla violenza per motivi fondati sul "sesso, sul genere, sull&#8217;orientamento sessuale, sull&#8217;identità di genere o sulla disabilità"; 
4)la partecipazione a queste associazioni.

A me sembra assurdo che si debba anche discutere di robe del genere: dovrebbero essere cose ovvie e scontate. Il fatto che la politica si scanni, da una parte e dall'altra, su 'ste cose a mio avviso è imbarazzante. In primis per chi quella classe politica l'ha scelta.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Aprile 2021)

sunburn;2324205 ha scritto:


> Ma sul discorso sulla strumentalizzazione mica ti do torto, eh. E' fattuale che una parte prenda una questione e la usi come battaglia politica. E questo è sicuramente male. Ma la strumetalizzazione è possibile quando trovi qualcuno contrario. A me non piacciono né l'uno nell'altro atteggiamento: come caschiamo, caschiamo male.
> 
> Ma, a parte questo, noi dobbiamo guardare il merito delle proposte, ché io vado a teatro perché mi piace e non mi chiedo "ma agli attori piace Shakespeare o lo fanno solo per soldi?" prima di decidere se andare o meno.
> Quindi, venendo al merito, qui stiamo parlando di punire:
> ...



Hai centrato il punto.

Agli attori (bravi) piace Shakespeare, piace recitare e ci mettono qualcosa che va aldilà dell'esecuzione meccanica.

Per questo non tutti sono attori. E se un perfetto sconosciuto si mette a recitare Shakespeare non solo fa brutta figura, ma arriverà a fartelo odiare.

Esattamente quello che stanno facendo. Quello che questa gente latra in maniera insopportabile sono pure ideologie di comodo che piano piano sono riusciti a far diventare il nostro pane quotidiano. Se esistesse una reale minaccia di democrazia e la gente vivesse in una atmosfera di terrore, scollegata dal contesto generalizzato, allora una battaglia passionale e necessaria sarebbe salutata, non sarebbe vista con sospetto.

Sembra che i "diversi" siano minacciati dalla mattina alla sera, e non possono neanche uscire di casa. Quando invece sono ormai i padroni dei media, ogni programma e ogni serie televisiva ci mette sempre il carico sopra. E chi lo osserva viene prontamente denigrato e bollato con i peggiori epiteti. Non si può nemmeno portarsi le mani agli occhi e farseli a mandorla, che parte subito il linciaggio. Ma che roba è.

Quale minaccia. Io questa minaccia dove viene vista, non lo so. O meglio, esiste, ed esiste nei confronti del popolo tutto, e non ha certo connotazioni razziste od omofobe.

Ha connotati di soppressione del pensiero e della normalità, quella vera delle tradizioni, visto che l'unica cosa che riescono a fare questi viscidi è alla fine censurare i poeti del passato, i biscotti di colore nero e i films di Alvaro Vitali.

Per quali scopi, lascio a te indovinarlo, anche se l'abbiamo scritto ormai un miliardo di volte. Ma qualcuno continua a fare il finto tonto per appuntarsi la medaglia di intellettuale con etica di levatura superiore.


----------



## vota DC (28 Aprile 2021)

Ma ancora abbiamo dubbi sugli effetti della legge?
Verranno automaticamente schedati gli omosessuali che denunciano, in più certe cose facilmente dimostrabili come futili motivi verranno sostituite da un terreno minato controproducente che favorirà le aggressioni, tipo assoluzione del tizio che ammazza il protagonista di American Beauty perché faceva aggressioni omofobe agli eterosessuali e lui era l'unico gay del film!


----------



## Andris (28 Aprile 2021)

Teddy;2324151 ha scritto:


> Sono le basi dell'educazione scolastica, la stessa che da sempre combatte il bullismo e cerca di abbattere discriminazioni e pregiudizi tramite la cultura. Il pensiero dell'educatore adulto dovrebbe reggersi sulle stesse fondamenta, o almeno me lo auguro per il bambino.



la base sono dell'educazioni civica, negli anni recenti limitata e in certe scuole smantellata non a caso durante il covid una sfilza di norme costituzionali sono state ignorate senza reazione popolare, non da questa melma egualitaria dove ognuno può inventarsi qualcosa e la società pronta a plasmarsi ai suoi desiderata.

"sono nato uomo, non mi opero ma mi sento donna.
datemi il libretto universitario da studentessa, chiamatemi con desinenza femminile, vado nella squadra femminile, uso il bagno femminile, mi sposo in comune con la mia compagna perchè l'amore è amore, la mia compagna si farà ingravidare e farò richiesta di poterlo riconoscere come genitore 2 etc"

non ha nulla a che fare con la cultura, anzi semmai è proprio la sua negazione.
tanto è vero che queste persone non sono capaci di tenere una discussione che vengono piallate nel merito


----------



## Teddy (28 Aprile 2021)

Andris;2324256 ha scritto:


> la base sono dell'educazioni civica, negli anni recenti limitata e in certe scuole smantellata non a caso durante il covid una sfilza di norme costituzionali sono state ignorate senza reazione popolare, non da questa melma egualitaria dove ognuno può inventarsi qualcosa e la società pronta a plasmarsi ai suoi desiderata.
> 
> "sono nato uomo, non mi opero ma mi sento donna.
> datemi il libretto universitario da studentessa, chiamatemi con desinenza femminile, vado nella squadra femminile, uso il bagno femminile, mi sposo con la mia compagna perchè l'amore è amore, la mia compagna si farà ingravidare e farò richiesta di poterlo riconoscere come genitore 2 etc"
> ...



Mi rattrista leggere quello che scrivi. Nulla nel virgolettato è un gioco o un capriccio, e proprio per questo va tutelato. E sì, l'amore è amore, ho un compagno da 5 anni e penso di saper riconoscere cosa provo per lui. Anche se per molti siamo uno scherzo della natura. Pazienza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2323961 ha scritto:


> Comunque mi sa che siamo davvero al punto di non ritorno. Adesso è probabile che censurino davvero tutto. Dalla libertà di pensiero, ai film, alle canzoni. Sarà un disastro.



E' finita. Distruggerà tutto, diventeremo come gli AmeriCANI.


----------



## Andris (28 Aprile 2021)

Teddy;2324266 ha scritto:


> Mi rattrista leggere quello che scrivi. Nulla nel virgolettato è un gioco o un capriccio, e proprio per questo va tutelato. E sì, l'amore è amore, ho un compagno da 5 anni e penso di saper riconoscere cosa provo per lui. Anche se per molti siamo uno scherzo della natura. Pazienza.



certo che è un capriccio, spesso indotto, tanto è vero che a parità di status altri non fanno/richiedono lo stesso.
non mi risultano milioni di suicidi nelle scorse generazioni per non aver avuto certe "tutele"
e non lo accettano "tu sei gay e ci vieni contro ? vergognati a non condividere le nostre battaglie"
hanno insultato persino Mancuso dell'associazionismo gay che ha parlato contro la legge.
come quando dicono "le donne maschiliste".
se fosse un'esigenza oggettiva non ci sarebbero scelte diverse, invece è soggettiva e allora libera tutti
e sempre se fosse un'esigenza oggettiva non sarebbe ignorata per decenni in tutte le democrazie del mondo dal secondo dopoguerra.


----------



## Teddy (28 Aprile 2021)

Andris;2324269 ha scritto:


> certo che è un capriccio, spesso indotto, tanto è vero che a parità di status altri non fanno/richiedono lo stesso.
> non mi risultano milioni di suicidi nelle scorse generazioni per non aver avuto certe "tutele"
> e non lo accettano "tu sei gay e ci vieni contro ? vergognati a non condividere le nostre battaglie"
> hanno insultato persino Mancuso dell'associazionismo gay che ha parlato contro la legge.
> ...



Nelle scorse generazioni era già tanto dichiararsi omosessuali, vista la poca tolleranza. Queste situazioni sono sempre esistite, solo non venivano alla luce del sole per paura di serie conseguenze. Oggi viviamo in un paese diverso, ma l'intolleranza c'è ancora ed è palpabile, ne so qualcosa pure io. Senza arrivare a prendere casi limite o isolati, giusto per ridicolizzare (o provare a farlo), insegnare nelle scuole che la discriminazione e i pregiudizi sono il male, è una cosa meravigliosa. La cultura ci permetterà di abbattere questa mentalità chiusa al "diverso" (e non sai quanto mi costa scriverlo). Ne sono certo.


----------



## Andris (28 Aprile 2021)

Teddy;2324279 ha scritto:


> Nelle scorse generazioni era già tanto dichiararsi omosessuali, vista la poca tolleranza. Queste situazioni sono sempre esistite, solo non venivano alla luce del sole per paura di serie conseguenze. Oggi viviamo in un paese diverso, ma l'intolleranza c'è ancora ed è palpabile, ne so qualcosa pure io. Senza arrivare a prendere casi limite o isolati, giusto per ridicolizzare (o provare a farlo), insegnare nelle scuole che la discriminazione e i pregiudizi sono il male, è una cosa meravigliosa. La cultura ci permetterà di abbattere questa mentalità chiusa al "diverso" (e non sai quanto mi costa scriverlo). Ne sono certo.



veramente pure oggi è già tanto se quelle generazioni dicono di essere gay, trovare gay anziani rivelati è meno probabile di essere investiti da un monopattino elettrico.


eh invece ora le conseguenze serie dovrebbero essere per gli altri, giusto ?

proprio oggi il Daily Mail ha riportato un video di un uomo che è stato portato via a Londra perchè leggeva i versi della Bibbia in pubblico.
il famosissimo libro sacro omofobo

Poi è stato rilasciato, non sappiamo se perchè di 71 anni o per altri motivi.



> This is the moment police pulled an elderly Christian preacher off his podium and arrested him for making 'homophobic statements' - after supporters say he refused to stop reading from the Bible about how God wanted families to be headed by a 'father and a mother'.
> 
> Two women can be heard shouting 'this is a Christian country' as two policemen lead the 71-year-old man away when he refused to stop addressing the crowd outside Uxbridge Station in West London.
> 
> ...




ti sembra una cosa giusta ?

poi arriveremo alla censura di qualcosa che non è "inclusivo" etc


----------



## Teddy (28 Aprile 2021)

Andris;2324289 ha scritto:


> veramente pure oggi è già tanto se quelle generazioni dicono di essere gay, trovare gay anziani rivelati è meno probabile di essere investiti da un monopattino elettrico.
> 
> 
> eh invece ora le conseguenze serie dovrebbero essere per gli altri, giusto ?
> ...



Conseguenze per chi discrimina, è diverso.
Poi eh, se prendi dei casi isolati (da approfondire, pls) per screditare una legge, allora possiamo anche finirla qui. Anzi, forse è il caso.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2021)

*Pillon (Lega) uno dei principali oppositori al DDL Zan: "Pd, M5s, Iv e Leu sono rimasti sordi agli appelli all'unità e hanno consumato lo strappo, imponendo l'incardinamento del Ddl Zan. Abbiamo sperato fino all'ultimo che prevalesse il buon senso ma così non è stato. Noi della Lega abbiamo votato convintamente contro. Abbiamo saputo tenere fermo questo ddl ingiusto e pericoloso per quasi sei mesi e così continueremo a fare. Da domani comincerà e vi garantisco che saremo fermi e decisi. Sul testo del PD sono piovute critiche anche da molte realtà del femminismo e LGBT di sinistra. Il giochetto di definire omofobo chi sia contro il ddl Zan non funziona più. La verità è che si tratta di una ciofeca che con la scusa di punire gli aggressori (che sono già puniti dalla legge) punta a trasformare la percezione in sesso, il libero pensiero in discriminazione e l'indottrinamento in educazione. La maggioranza silenziosa degli italiani non vuole questa legge, e noi la fermeremo. Il relatore sarà il senatore Ostellari. Abbiamo massima fiducia che saprà garantire tutti".*


----------



## Coccosheva81 (28 Aprile 2021)

Teddy;2324297 ha scritto:


> Conseguenze per chi discrimina, è diverso.
> Poi eh, se prendi dei casi isolati (da approfondire, pls) per screditare una legge, allora possiamo anche finirla qui. Anzi, forse è il caso.



Ma mi togli una curiosità? Senza provocazione ne polemica sia chiaro.
Ma se per esempio uno ti da un cazzotto in faccia mentre cammini dicendoti "milanista di melma" perchè hai la sciarpa del Milan addosso, oppure lo stesso cazzotto è accompagnato da una offesa omofoba, fa cosi tanta differenza?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2324303 ha scritto:


> *Pillon (Lega) uno dei principali oppositori al DDL Zan: "Pd, M5s, Iv e Leu sono rimasti sordi agli appelli all'unità e hanno consumato lo strappo, imponendo l'incardinamento del Ddl Zan. Abbiamo sperato fino all'ultimo che prevalesse il buon senso ma così non è stato. Noi della Lega abbiamo votato convintamente contro. Abbiamo saputo tenere fermo questo ddl ingiusto e pericoloso per quasi sei mesi e così continueremo a fare. Da domani comincerà e vi garantisco che saremo fermi e decisi. Sul testo del PD sono piovute critiche anche da molte realtà del femminismo e LGBT di sinistra. Il giochetto di definire omofobo chi sia contro il ddl Zan non funziona più. La verità è che si tratta di una ciofeca che con la scusa di punire gli aggressori (che sono già puniti dalla legge) punta a trasformare la percezione in sesso, il libero pensiero in discriminazione e l'indottrinamento in educazione. La maggioranza silenziosa degli italiani non vuole questa legge, e noi la fermeremo. Il relatore sarà il senatore Ostellari. Abbiamo massima fiducia che saprà garantire tutti".*


Tutto condivisibile da parte mia. Però che mantengano almeno questa promessa.


----------



## Teddy (28 Aprile 2021)

Coccosheva81;2324304 ha scritto:


> Ma mi togli una curiosità? Senza provocazione ne polemica sia chiaro.
> Ma se per esempio uno ti da un cazzotto in faccia mentre cammini dicendoti "milanista di melma" perchè hai la sciarpa del Milan addosso, oppure lo stesso cazzotto è accompagnato da una offesa omofoba, fa cosi tanta differenza?



Non si parla di sola violenza fisica.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (28 Aprile 2021)

Teddy;2324311 ha scritto:


> Non si parla di sola violenza fisica.



Ovvio, ma era per dire il caso di una aggressione sia fisica che verbale, una per futili motivi e una per omofobia, se era così diversa la percezione.


----------



## Teddy (28 Aprile 2021)

Coccosheva81;2324326 ha scritto:


> Ovvio, ma era per dire il caso di una aggressione sia fisica che verbale, una per futili motivi e una per omofobia, se era così diversa la percezione.



No, ma potrebbe servire all'aggressore lavorando gratuitamente presso associazioni che tutelano le vittime. La rieducazione è il primo passo per comprendere la gravità del gesto.


----------



## CIppO (28 Aprile 2021)

Andris;2324289 ha scritto:


> veramente pure oggi è già tanto se quelle generazioni dicono di essere gay, trovare gay anziani rivelati è meno probabile di essere investiti da un monopattino elettrico.
> 
> 
> eh invece ora le conseguenze serie dovrebbero essere per gli altri, giusto ?
> ...



Il Daily Mail, rotocalco per la lower class. 
Comunque qui funziona così, ti fermano immediatamente se in sospetto di giudizi discriminatori, sia da una parte che da l'altra. Mi pare una cosa corretta e di grande civiltà: qualcosa che dovremmo imparare. Il rispetto sopra ogni cosa, tra persone. 
Seppur trovo i tuoi interventi di difficile comprensione alla lettura, mi permetto di farti notare che la cultura non è qualcosa che è immobile ma anzi, è stratificazione e tuttavia strumento di evoluzione ed adattamento dell'individuo e quindi della società.
Personalmente a me non mi interessa se un individuo vuole essere chiamato uomo, donna, genitore 1, genitore 2, androgino, catamine o voglia far sesso con persone dello stesso genere a casa propria: non mi tange proprio perché non nega un mio diritto; piuttosto rivela una carenza di diritto verso l'individuo che lo richiede e lo stato ha la responsabilità di sanare questa mancanza.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2323943 ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato dal fautore della legge, Alessandro Zan (PD), il *DDL Zan *contro l'omotransfobia è stato *calendarizzato *in Commissione Giustizia al *Senato *e, dunque, è pronto per essere discusso per poi essere approvato definitivamente, dopo il sì della Camera di qualche mese fa.



Bene era ora, legge che andava approvata mesi fa ma è rimasta in sospeso dai soliti che probabilmente non l hanno neanche letta. 
Io son felice, parità di diritti ( e di doveri ) per tutti. Chiunque siano.


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2021)

*Platinette contro il ddl Zan:"Tutti siamo d&#8217;accordo che non bisogna picchiare un gay e che chi odia le minoranze è un essere abietto, ma non bisogna farne un dogma. Non serve una legge a stabilirlo, la cultura non è un atto normativo. Inserire l&#8217;identità di genere nei programmi scolastici è una violenza, perfino superiore a quella dell&#8217;utero in affitto, significa far prevalere una visione del mondo rispetto ad altre che invece hanno lo stesso diritto di esistere Non ci sto. La sensibilità degli altri non si cambia con una normativa ma agendo e rischiando del proprio. sono contrario alla legge Zan, vietare il dissenso è liberticida".*


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2324498 ha scritto:


> *Platinette contro il ddl Zan:"Tutti siamo d&#8217;accordo che non bisogna picchiare un gay e che chi odia le minoranze è un essere abietto, ma non bisogna farne un dogma. Non serve una legge a stabilirlo, la cultura non è un atto normativo. Inserire l&#8217;identità di genere nei programmi scolastici è una violenza, perfino superiore a quella dell&#8217;utero in affitto, significa far prevalere una visione del mondo rispetto ad altre che invece hanno lo stesso diritto di esistere Non ci sto. La sensibilità degli altri non si cambia con una normativa ma agendo e rischiando del proprio. sono contrario alla legge Zan, vietare il dissenso è liberticida".*



Tipo sveglissimo Platinette. Molto molto più sveglio degli etero che vanno dietro queste pazzie, magari anche con l'illusione di sentirsi intellettuali.

Ormai viviamo in una società horror nella quale di ragiona in base agli hashtag di Twitter.


----------



## clanton (29 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2324498 ha scritto:


> *Platinette contro il ddl Zan:"Tutti siamo d&#8217;accordo che non bisogna picchiare un gay e che chi odia le minoranze è un essere abietto, ma non bisogna farne un dogma. Non serve una legge a stabilirlo, la cultura non è un atto normativo. Inserire l&#8217;identità di genere nei programmi scolastici è una violenza, perfino superiore a quella dell&#8217;utero in affitto, significa far prevalere una visione del mondo rispetto ad altre che invece hanno lo stesso diritto di esistere Non ci sto. La sensibilità degli altri non si cambia con una normativa ma agendo e rischiando del proprio. sono contrario alla legge Zan, vietare il dissenso è liberticida".*



Platinette tipico caso di gay omofobo . Non si vieta il dissenso si vieta che se prendi a botte uno perchè è gay, disabile la tua pena che ci sarebbe cmq aumenta


----------



## clanton (29 Aprile 2021)

CIppO;2324338 ha scritto:


> Il Daily Mail, rotocalco per la lower class.
> Comunque qui funziona così, ti fermano immediatamente se in sospetto di giudizi discriminatori, sia da una parte che da l'altra. Mi pare una cosa corretta e di grande civiltà: qualcosa che dovremmo imparare. Il rispetto sopra ogni cosa, tra persone.
> Seppur trovo i tuoi interventi di difficile comprensione alla lettura, mi permetto di farti notare che la cultura non è qualcosa che è immobile ma anzi, è stratificazione e tuttavia strumento di evoluzione ed adattamento dell'individuo e quindi della società.
> Personalmente a me non mi interessa se un individuo vuole essere chiamato uomo, donna, genitore 1, genitore 2, androgino, catamine o voglia far sesso con persone dello stesso genere a casa propria: non mi tange proprio perché non nega un mio diritto; piuttosto rivela una carenza di diritto verso l'individuo che lo richiede e lo stato ha la responsabilità di sanare questa mancanza.



condivido in toto


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2021)

CIppO;2324338 ha scritto:


> Il Daily Mail, rotocalco per la lower class.
> Comunque qui funziona così, ti fermano immediatamente se in sospetto di giudizi discriminatori, sia da una parte che da l'altra. Mi pare una cosa corretta e di grande civiltà: qualcosa che dovremmo imparare. Il rispetto sopra ogni cosa, tra persone.



non c'è nulla da apprendere da chi impedisce la libertà di espressione perchè qualche passante si sente disturbato, infatti in questo caso non era rivolta neanche a dei soggetti specifici davanti a lui ma parlava genericamente in strada come ne vediamo tanti che improvvisano.
non stava discriminando nessuno, parlava della Bibbia essendo credente.
se parlare della Bibbia vuol dire fare commenti discriminatori allora si mette male per oltre un miliardo di persone...non che altri testi sacri siano messi meglio peraltro.

in Italia è stata riportata con quella fonte, ma ci sono le foto e i video.
la troverai anche altrove cercando, se non ti aggrada


----------



## clanton (29 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2323961 ha scritto:


> Comunque mi sa che siamo davvero al punto di non ritorno. Adesso è probabile che censurino davvero tutto. Dalla libertà di pensiero, ai film, alle canzoni. Sarà un disastro.



Forse però dovresti leggerla questa proposta di legge....


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2021)

clanton;2324507 ha scritto:


> Forse però dovresti leggerla questa proposta di legge....



ogni volta che si scrive una legge la si rende più inclusiva possibile per evitare di essere superata da sentenze di giudici, anche se non sempre ci riescono.
per esempio nella legge sul femminicidio si parla di coniuge, non necessariamente di uomo su donna, allora non puoi definirlo un delirio femminista teoricamente.
ci misero anche l'aggravante per le donne in gravidanza, ok va bene.
perchè è stata fatta ?
per le donne in gravidanza ?
anche qui tu leggi disabili e altre cose che tutto sommato ti danno una parvenza di condivisione, tuttavia concretamente ciò che ha spinto a questo non è tutto l'elenco della spesa ma situazioni ben specifiche.
non bisogna essere ipocriti.


----------



## CIppO (29 Aprile 2021)

Andris;2324506 ha scritto:


> non c'è nulla da apprendere da chi impedisce la libertà di espressione perchè qualche passante si sente disturbato, infatti in questo caso non era rivolta neanche a dei soggetti specifici davanti a lui ma parlava genericamente in strada come ne vediamo tanti che improvvisano.
> non stava discriminando nessuno, parlava della Bibbia essendo credente.
> se parlare della Bibbia vuol dire fare commenti discriminatori allora si mette male per oltre un miliardo di persone...non che altri testi sacri siano messi meglio peraltro.



Amico mio, entrambi non sappiamo se sono volati epiteti discriminatori. Da mia esperienza in questo paese, t'assicuro che la libertà dell'individuo è rispettata ed è presa molto seriamente. Il fatto che ognuno può organizzarsi in sermoni improvvisati, la dice lunga infatti. Se c'è stato questo intervento d'interruzione dalle forze dell'ordine, credo proprio che la persona possa aver esagerato. Ma come vedi, dopo un breve dialogo, è stato rilasciato.


----------



## clanton (29 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2324055 ha scritto:


> Qui non si tratta solo di punire un omofobo in maniera più "dura", ma la diffusione di una cultura ideologica anti-scientifica che distruggerebbe le prossime generazioni. E comunque, io abito in un paesino ed i gay li tolleriamo assolutamente  .
> 
> Tu probabilmente parli di quei posti del sud-italia dove sono ancora analfabeti, come minimo.



Gia vedi tu usi un termine molto brutto .... Li tolleriamo


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2021)

CIppO;2324509 ha scritto:


> Amico mio, entrambi non sappiamo se sono volati epiteti discriminatori. Da mia esperienza in questo paese, t'assicuro che la libertà dell'individuo è rispettata ed è presa molto seriamente. Il fatto che ognuno può organizzarsi in sermoni improvvisati, la dice lunga infatti. Se c'è stato questo intervento d'interruzione dalle forze dell'ordine, credo proprio che la persona possa aver esagerato. Ma come vedi, dopo un breve dialogo, è stato rilasciato.



sì è stato rilasciato, ma non è un'esperienza edificante vedersi i poliziotti attorno che ti intimano di smettere di parlare della Bibbia e dalle immagini sembra ammanettato addirittura.
da quanto riportato diceva che la famiglia fosse con un uomo e una donna citando il testo sacro, per cui le unioni gay non sono nella volontà di Dio.
non vedo cosa ci sia da scandalizzarsi in questo.

con questo modus operandi dovrei denunciare tutti i Testimoni di Geova in strada...


----------



## danjr (29 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2323943 ha scritto:


> Come dichiarato dal fautore della legge, Alessandro Zan (PD), il *DDL Zan *contro l'omotransfobia è stato *calendarizzato *in Commissione Giustizia al *Senato *e, dunque, è pronto per essere discusso per poi essere approvato definitivamente, dopo il sì della Camera di qualche mese fa.



Non è così male come molti dicono


----------



## sunburn (29 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2324500 ha scritto:


> Tipo sveglissimo Platinette. Molto molto più sveglio degli etero che vanno dietro queste pazzie, magari anche con l'illusione di sentirsi intellettuali.
> 
> Ormai viviamo in una società horror nella quale di ragiona in base agli hashtag di Twitter.


Quello che dice Platinette non è scritto da nessuna parte.
Da nessuna parte si parla di modificare i programmi. Si parla solo di UNA GIORNATA per attività di sensibilizzazione. Se ne fanno già nel giorno della Memoria, contro il bullismo ecc.


----------



## sunburn (29 Aprile 2021)

gabri65;2324224 ha scritto:


> Hai centrato il punto.
> 
> Agli attori (bravi) piace Shakespeare, piace recitare e ci mettono qualcosa che va aldilà dell'esecuzione meccanica.
> 
> ...


Uno spettatore con un po' di sale in zucca è capace di distinguere tra la rappresentazione fatta dagli attori dal testo su cui si basa la rappresentazione. Negli ultimi anni nel mondo del teatro va di moda la riproposizione in chiave moderna di alcuni "testi sacri" del teatro. A fronte di alcune riproposizioni a mio parere geniali, ne ho viste tantissime che non mi hanno per nulla colpito. Non per questo ho cambiato opinione sul valore dell'opera che ha ispirato la rivisitazione.
Lo stesso vale in politica. Sta all'elettore/cittadino distinguere tra l'idea e il comportamento della componente politica che di quell'idea si fa promotrice. Il fatto che io sia convinto dell'importanza del tema dei diritti politici e sociali non mi ha portato a farmi la tessera del pd o a votarlo. Questo perché son sempre stato consapevole che si trattasse in primo luogo di temi che sarebbero dovuti essere patrimonio comune(in altri Paesi leggi che qui vengono considerate da comunisti sono state fatte da partiti di centrodestra), in secondo luogo perché sono sempre stato convinto che quella del presunto csx fosse solo una posizione strumentale per raccattare voti.
Che poi è quello che ho sempre cercato di spiegarti tutte le volte in cui mi hai insultato dandomi del piddino.




gabri65;2324224 ha scritto:


> Sembra che i "diversi" siano minacciati dalla mattina alla sera, e non possono neanche uscire di casa. Quando invece sono ormai i padroni dei media, ogni programma e ogni serie televisiva ci mette sempre il carico sopra. E chi lo osserva viene prontamente denigrato e bollato con i peggiori epiteti. Non si può nemmeno portarsi le mani agli occhi e farseli a mandorla, che parte subito il linciaggio. Ma che roba è.
> 
> Quale minaccia. Io questa minaccia dove viene vista, non lo so. O meglio, esiste, ed esiste nei confronti del popolo tutto, e non ha certo connotazioni razziste od omofobe.
> 
> Ha connotati di soppressione del pensiero e della normalità, quella vera delle tradizioni, visto che l'unica cosa che riescono a fare questi viscidi è alla fine censurare i poeti del passato, i biscotti di colore nero e i films di Alvaro Vitali.


Il mondo dello spettacolo non è lo specchio del mondo reale. In tv viene preso un omosessuale perché omosessuale e fa "figo", nel mondo reale nessuno viene assunto in quanto omosessuale(e, aggiungerei, per fortuna! Sarebbe umiliante in primis per la persona). Quel che le persone del mondo reale chiedono è di essere assunti o non essere assunti in base al curriculum, non in base al sesso, orientamento sessuale ecc.
Io non condivido le battaglie futili, tipo quella contro Gerry Scotti e Hunziker, perché si tratta di "battaglie" che sviliscono e sminuiscono la questione. Nel mondo reale una donna in "età da figli" nel privato può incontrare difficoltà. E qui deve essere lo Stato a intervenire per far sì che il datore di lavoro 1) non subisca "danni" dall'eventuale maternità, quindi prevedere un reale supporto alla maternità e alle famiglie; 2)se, nonostante questi interventi il privato continuasse a discriminare donne in "età da figli", prevedere le giuste sanzioni.

Su quanto poi sia diffuso il fenomeno discriminatorio né tu né io possiamo averne contezza. L'unica cosa certa è che a me non è mai successo che qualcuno si mettesse a sindacare sulla persona che mi portavo a letto, tranne gli amici quando, in gioventù, mi dicevano "ma chi è quella cozza che ti sei sportellato?"(aveva le tette grosse).


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Aprile 2021)

Continuo a non capire chi è contro il DDL, qual'è la motivazione ? cosa vi cambia ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2324498 ha scritto:


> *Platinette contro il ddl Zan:"Tutti siamo d&#8217;accordo che non bisogna picchiare un gay e che chi odia le minoranze è un essere abietto, ma non bisogna farne un dogma. Non serve una legge a stabilirlo, la cultura non è un atto normativo. Inserire l&#8217;identità di genere nei programmi scolastici è una violenza, perfino superiore a quella dell&#8217;utero in affitto, significa far prevalere una visione del mondo rispetto ad altre che invece hanno lo stesso diritto di esistere Non ci sto. La sensibilità degli altri non si cambia con una normativa ma agendo e rischiando del proprio. sono contrario alla legge Zan, vietare il dissenso è liberticida".*



Perfetto. Infatti da sempre, anche da quando faceva il pagliaccio con il parruccone, è uno dei pochi travoni televisivi con una dignità intellettuale.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Aprile 2021)

sunburn;2324578 ha scritto:


> Sta all'elettore/cittadino distinguere tra l'idea e il comportamento della componente politica che di quell'idea si fa promotrice. Il fatto che io sia convinto dell'importanza del tema dei diritti politici e sociali non mi ha portato a farmi la tessera del pd o a votarlo.



Sì, sempre che l'elettore/cittadino non abbia la mente completamente azzerata dal bombardamento continuo di propaganda, sozial, interessi di connivenza, case del popolo, bellaciaismi, etc etc.



> Che poi è quello che ho sempre cercato di spiegarti tutte le volte in cui mi hai insultato dandomi del piddino.



Perché dici che è un insulto dare del piddino?


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2021)

clanton;2324511 ha scritto:


> Gia vedi tu usi un termine molto brutto .... Li tolleriamo



Be ma su questo devo spezzare una lancia, sinceramente trovo migliore una persona che pur non condividendo i gay li tollera piuttosto che uno a favore di unioni omosessuali che non rispetta il parere di chi la pensa al contrario..

L'opinione è soggettiva e insindacabile (molti non lo accettano) solo il comportamento si può giudicare...non a casa non si fanno i processi alle intenzioni


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2021)

Admin;2324498 ha scritto:


> *Platinette contro il ddl Zan:"Tutti siamo d&#8217;accordo che non bisogna picchiare un gay e che chi odia le minoranze è un essere abietto, ma non bisogna farne un dogma. Non serve una legge a stabilirlo, la cultura non è un atto normativo. Inserire l&#8217;identità di genere nei programmi scolastici è una violenza, perfino superiore a quella dell&#8217;utero in affitto, significa far prevalere una visione del mondo rispetto ad altre che invece hanno lo stesso diritto di esistere Non ci sto. La sensibilità degli altri non si cambia con una normativa ma agendo e rischiando del proprio. sono contrario alla legge Zan, vietare il dissenso è liberticida".*


Ora lo faranno fuori da Italia Sì. Già Rita Dalla Chiesa, che ha idee di destra, la fanno apparire poche volte rispetto agli altri anni che era fissa.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (29 Aprile 2021)

Finalmente! Stavo perdendone le speranze...


----------



## mark (29 Aprile 2021)

Milanforever26;2324600 ha scritto:


> Be ma su questo devo spezzare una lancia, sinceramente trovo migliore una persona che pur non condividendo i gay li tollera piuttosto che uno a favore di unioni omosessuali che non rispetta il parere di chi la pensa al contrario..
> 
> L'opinione è soggettiva e insindacabile (molti non lo accettano) solo il comportamento si può giudicare...non a casa non si fanno i processi alle intenzioni



Non c'è niente da tollerare. Non è che io tollero qualcuno perchè preferisce la pizza con le patatine alla prosciutto e funghi. Semplicemente è una cosa normale che non dovrebbe importare ed il fatto che ci sia bisogno di una legge a dirlo evidenzia quanto arretrati siamo.
Ognuno può avere la proprio opinione (e il DDL Zan non toglie la libertà di pensiero), ma la tua opinione te la tieni per te e non vai a rinfacciarla agli altri. Se io non sono credente, non vado da un cristiano o musulmano a dirgli che quello in cui crede per me sono ****ate, ho la mia opinione e me la tengo senza offendere (quando va bene) qualcuno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2021)

mark;2324626 ha scritto:


> Non c'è niente da tollerare. Non è che io tollero qualcuno perchè preferisce la pizza con le patatine alla prosciutto e funghi. Semplicemente è una cosa normale che non dovrebbe importare ed il fatto che ci sia bisogno di una legge a dirlo evidenzia quanto arretrati siamo.
> Ognuno può avere la proprio opinione (e il DDL Zan non toglie la libertà di pensiero), ma la tua opinione te la tieni per te e non vai a rinfacciarla agli altri. Se io non sono credente, non vado da un cristiano o musulmano a dirgli che quello in cui crede per me sono ****ate, ho la mia opinione e me la tengo senza offendere (quando va bene) qualcuno.



Il concetto di tollerare è appunto non essere d'accordo ma non mettere in atto alcuna azione contro queste persone, non mi pare una cosa brutta anzi è la massima espressione del concetto "non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti venisse fatto a te"

E quindi si, uno PUO' essere contrario alle coppie gay, è suo diritto, e nessuno può dirgli che è un bigotto, scemo, retrogrado etc...se uno la pensa così ma si comporta bene è solo la sua opinione..come tu puoi essere non credente e pensare che uno che si inginocchia e prega è un rimbambito allo stesso modo un altro può pensare che un uomo che si corica a letto con un altro uomo per fare all'amore è una cosa sbagliata..

Anche sta roba del "non sono affari suoi"..bé, ovvio..come il90% della roba di cui discute la gente..

Io di mio non penso mai agli omossessuali, ma se uno mi chiede un parere avrò il diritto di dire la mia no?


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2021)

mark;2324626 ha scritto:


> Ognuno può avere la proprio opinione (e il DDL Zan non toglie la libertà di pensiero), ma la tua opinione te la tieni per te e non vai a rinfacciarla agli altri. Se io non sono credente, non vado da un cristiano o musulmano a dirgli che quello in cui crede per me sono ****ate, ho la mia opinione e me la tengo senza offendere (quando va bene) qualcuno.



ci mancherebbe che una legge ordinaria superi la parte non modificabile della Costituzione.

peccato che sia nel virtuale sia nel reale le cose vadano diversamente...se avessi avuto un euro ogni volta che ho letto o sentito sbeffeggiare i credenti ora potrei comprarmi il Milan.
la differenza qual è ?
che certi credenti sono diventati dei bonaccioni che non ci danno più peso, invece altri sono dei "sentinelli" che propagano ogni alito di vento facendolo sembrare un'ecatombe.
è ormai noto il loro modus operandi da anni ed anni: notizia, vera o presunta poco importa così come non ha rilevanza il proseguimento della vicenda, e via martellamento sulla necessità di norme del legislatore.
per questo ripeto è tutta ipocrisia e bisogna ribellarsi.


ricordo perfettamente come negli anni ogni fregnaccia sia divenuta polemica: proprietario non vuole ordinare torta nunziale per nozza gay, albergatore non vuole dare camera matrimoniale a coppia gay etc
quando le persone commentavano: "Scusa ma perchè non vai in un altro negozio o in altro albergo (in realtà basterebbe prendere due camere sullo stesso piano e poi passare la notte insieme...) ?"
loro rispondevano "E' una questione di principio"

queste sono le loro problematiche pregnanti, portare le persone in tribunale per principio.
vorrebbero che tutti vivessero nel loro mondo ipocrita dove la gente ti schifa, però ti sorride


----------



## Teddy (29 Aprile 2021)

Andris;2324664 ha scritto:


> ci mancherebbe che una legge ordinaria superi la parte non modificabile della Costituzione.
> 
> peccato che sia nel virtuale sia nel reale le cose vadano diversamente...se avessi avuto un euro ogni volta che ho letto o sentito sbeffeggiare i credenti ora potrei comprarmi il Milan.
> la differenza qual è ?
> ...



Quella è proprio discriminazione e non la combatti ignorando il problema. Se pensi che queste battaglie siano dei capricci è solo un limite tuo. I diritti sono sempre stati ottenuti con le battaglie, un tempo letteralmente sul campo di guerra, oggi fortunatamente nei tribunali, ma non le sminuire perché non ti riguardano.


----------



## clanton (29 Aprile 2021)

Teddy;2324682 ha scritto:


> Quella è proprio discriminazione e non la combatti ignorando il problema. Se pensi che queste battaglie siano dei capricci è solo un limite tuo. I diritti sono sempre stati ottenuti con le battaglie, un tempo letteralmente sul campo di guerra, oggi fortunatamente nei tribunali, ma non le sminuire perché non ti riguardano.



Hai ragione su tutto e te l ho gia espresso in altre risposte ai tuoi commenti .... Non riesco a capire se l ostracismo verso questa legge dipenda da un indottrinamento politico quindi senza una serena valutazione sui contenuti se sono noti perchè anche qui ho qualche dubbio... o la paura di una forse inconsapevole omosessualità latente che si teme possa esplodere . Continuiamo le nostre storie e continuiamo a non dimenticare i diritti civili ed operiamo per il rispetto che è dovuto ad ognuno di noi.


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2021)

Teddy;2324682 ha scritto:


> Quella è proprio discriminazione e non la combatti ignorando il problema. Se pensi che queste battaglie siano dei capricci è solo un limite tuo. I diritti sono sempre stati ottenuti con le battaglie, un tempo letteralmente sul campo di guerra, oggi fortunatamente nei tribunali, ma non le sminuire perché non ti riguardano.



Se io ho la maglia del Milan ed entro in un bar dove stanno juventini a bene con il proprietario che inizia a sfottere per la mia fede calcistica io esco e vado altrove, non chiamo i vigili o la polizia perche' ho il diritto di essere servito.
Lo stesso se all'estero uno non vede bene gli italiani, di certo non ci tengo a stare nella sua proprieta'.
Non devi cambiare il mondo, frequenta i luoghi dove sei accolto (realmente, non finzione) e vivi sereno


----------



## Teddy (29 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## Andris (29 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## Teddy (29 Aprile 2021)

Teddy;2324727 ha scritto:


> .



Perché avete eliminato il mio commento?


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2021)

Teddy;2324741 ha scritto:


> Perché avete eliminato il mio commento?



Perchè alla prossima parola censurata verrai bannato. Leggi il regolamento.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2021)

*Mario Adinolfi (Il Popolo della Famiglia) all'AdnKronos "Io lo dico da mesi, il Ddl Zan è morto. Non c'è alcuna possibilità che venga approvato, perchè è un provvedimento che fende in due la maggioranza di governo" e aggiunge "E' irresponsabile da parte del Pd e del Movimento 5 Stelle, per un mero bisogno elettorale ideologico mettere a rischio l'azione del governo Draghi in un momento così determinante per il paese...La Lega sulla questione aprirebbe la crisi, perché è una questione di principio che attiene alla libertà dei cittadini. E su questo tipo di temi si aprono le crisi di governo".*


----------



## clanton (29 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## mark (29 Aprile 2021)

Andris;2324664 ha scritto:


> ci mancherebbe che una legge ordinaria superi la parte non modificabile della Costituzione.
> 
> peccato che sia nel virtuale sia nel reale le cose vadano diversamente...se avessi avuto un euro ogni volta che ho letto o sentito sbeffeggiare i credenti ora potrei comprarmi il Milan.
> la differenza qual è ?
> ...



Beh vorrei ben dire, non dai una camera a una coppia solo perchè è gay (è un esempio)? Ma dove siamo finiti, è intollerabile una cosa del genere.
In Italia non si può proprio dire che i credenti vengano sbeffeggiati comunque.


----------



## clanton (29 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2324764 ha scritto:


> *Mario Adinolfi (Il Popolo della Famiglia) all'AdnKronos "Io lo dico da mesi, il Ddl Zan è morto. Non c'è alcuna possibilità che venga approvato, perchè è un provvedimento che fende in due la maggioranza di governo" e aggiunge "E' irresponsabile da parte del Pd e del Movimento 5 Stelle, per un mero bisogno elettorale ideologico mettere a rischio l'azione del governo Draghi in un momento così determinante per il paese...La Lega sulla questione aprirebbe la crisi, perché è una questione di principio che attiene alla libertà dei cittadini. E su questo tipo di temi si aprono le crisi di governo".*



Vabbè ma prendi un esempio da Adinolfi del Il popolo delle famiglie ? uno sposato con una figlia separato risposato a Las Vegas e ha fatto altre 2 figlie.... come tutti quei politici che difendono la famiglia e poi sono pluriseparati o hanno amanti .... è un elenco lungo ...e che strano questi non volgiono il DDl ZAn .....


----------



## Teddy (29 Aprile 2021)

clanton;2324796 ha scritto:


> .



Ahaha non credo  admin è stato molto chiaro, ho sbagliato io.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2021)

*Repubblica: Disegno di Legge calendarizzato ma assegnato ad un relatore della Lega.
Brescia (M5S): "Temo verrà affossato."

E Forza Italia annuncia che non voterà il DDL ZAN, maggioranza a questo punto spaccata.

Tajani: "Non la voteremo. Non c'è bisogno di una legge come questa perchè già sono garantiti tutti i cittadini, nessuno deve essere aggredito, ogni essere umano ha diritto di esser libero di manifestare le proprie idee e le proprie tendenze senza danneggiare gli altri. Non è il momento di creare temi divisivi come ius soli e legge Zan.
Ora dobbiamo concentrarci nella lotta al Covid. Le persone non si fermano per strada a parlare di ddl Zan, le persone vogliono sapere come affrontare la pandemia."*


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Aprile 2021)

mark;2324798 ha scritto:


> Beh vorrei ben dire, non dai una camera a una coppia solo perchè è gay (è un esempio)? Ma dove siamo finiti, è intollerabile una cosa del genere.
> In Italia non si può proprio dire che i credenti vengano sbeffeggiati comunque.



si bé la prima parte condivido, un albergo è una struttura aperta al pubblico non può dire "tu no perché sei gay"..siamo tornati a "qui non possono entrare i cani e i neri"?

Sulla seconda parte siamo seri..la religione, i preti..sono derisi da anni ormai..quando ero piccolo c'era una sorta di reverenza vero i preti..oggi sono una barzelletta e se uno dice che lui prega viene deriso come se fosse un povero ebete..


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2324809 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Disegno di Legge calendarizzato ma assegnato ad un relatore della Lega.
> Brescia (M5S): "Temo verrà affossato."
> 
> E Forza Italia annuncia che non voterà il DDL ZAN, maggioranza a questo punto spaccata.
> ...


Basta vedere che Fedez, uno dei "luminari" della sinistra, ha commentato la calendarizzazione e la cosa del relatore leghista dicendo "Neanche il tempo di esultare". Poi c'è anche un'altra grana, Draghi punta a diventare presidente della repubblica e, perciò, avrà bisogno anche dei voti della Lega. Per questo cercherà, di riffa o di raffa, di evitare l'approvazione di leggi divisive come questa.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2324809 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Disegno di Legge calendarizzato ma assegnato ad un relatore della Lega.
> Brescia (M5S): "Temo verrà affossato."
> 
> E Forza Italia annuncia che non voterà il DDL ZAN, maggioranza a questo punto spaccata.
> ...


.


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2324764 ha scritto:


> *Mario Adinolfi (Il Popolo della Famiglia) all'AdnKronos "Io lo dico da mesi, il Ddl Zan è morto. Non c'è alcuna possibilità che venga approvato, perchè è un provvedimento che fende in due la maggioranza di governo" e aggiunge "E' irresponsabile da parte del Pd e del Movimento 5 Stelle, per un mero bisogno elettorale ideologico mettere a rischio l'azione del governo Draghi in un momento così determinante per il paese...La Lega sulla questione aprirebbe la crisi, perché è una questione di principio che attiene alla libertà dei cittadini. E su questo tipo di temi si aprono le crisi di governo".*



in realtà verrà approvato perchè i numeri ci sono, solo lega e fdi sono contrari mentre in fi alcuni hanno già dichiarato di votare a favore


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2021)

emamilan99;2324818 ha scritto:


> in realtà verrà approvato perchè i numeri ci sono, solo lega e fdi sono contrari mentre in fi alcuni hanno già dichiarato di votare a favore


Se la mettono in votazione, sicuramente. Però pare che la Lega con il suo relatore possa bloccarla per sempre. Lo confermano diverse fonti, infatti anche gli entusiasmi di certi influencer si sono spenti.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2021)

*Sandra Lonardo, senatrice del Gruppo Misto e moglie di Clemente Mastella: "In aula voterò contro ed espliciterò le mie ragioni. Non può una legge salvare la libertà di espressione al pari della costituzione...Riporto quanto detto da dei miei amici gay, a cui voglio un mondo di bene 'La Legge Zan è inutile. Le leggi che vietano l'aggressione fisica ci sono già... Vorremmo vivere in un paese dove gli uomini e le donne sono uguali e che i locali siano locali per tutti gay, etero ecc&#8230; senza ghettizzazioni camuffate da libertà. Non è libero un Paese che divide in categorie i propri cittadini...'"*


----------



## emamilan99 (29 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2324828 ha scritto:


> *Sandra Lonardo, senatrice del Gruppo Misto e moglie di Clemente Mastella: "In aula voterò contro ed espliciterò le mie ragioni. Non può una legge salvare la libertà di espressione al pari della costituzione...Riporto quanto detto da dei miei amici gay, a cui voglio un mondo di bene 'La Legge Zan è inutile. Le leggi che vietano l'aggressione fisica ci sono già... Vorremmo vivere in un paese dove gli uomini e le donne sono uguali e che i locali siano locali per tutti gay, etero ecc&#8230; senza ghettizzazioni camuffate da libertà. Non è libero un Paese che divide in categorie i propri cittadini...'"*



lady mastella unica speranza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2021)

fabri47;2324822 ha scritto:


> Se la mettono in votazione, sicuramente. Però pare che la Lega con il suo relatore possa bloccarla per sempre. Lo confermano diverse fonti, infatti anche gli entusiasmi di certi influencer si sono spenti.



Temo che alla fine questo tizio si venderà, le logge gay e tutto il carrozzone mondialista gli renderebbero la vita impossibile. Non vorrei essere nei suoi panni.

Secondo me l'unico modo è andare alla conta in parlamento e minacciare fino alla fine la caduta del governo, anche se numeri alla mano ci dovessero essere i voti per approvarla. Se il governo fosse a rischio in qualche modo (che sia vero oppure no) vedrai che subito tanti voltagabbana 5S si allineano per non rischiare di perdere la poltrona.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2021)

emamilan99;2324818 ha scritto:


> in realtà verrà approvato perchè i numeri ci sono, solo lega e fdi sono contrari mentre in fi alcuni hanno già dichiarato di votare a favore



Sicuramente in FI ci sono tanti ambigui (quelli ancora nel cerchio della Pascale), ma volendo si possono sempre trovare i corrispondenti nei 5S, che cambiano idee ogni giorno in base al vento.

Il punto è che comunque ci sarebbe una spaccatura divisiva nella maggioranza, bisogna capire se per Draghi e Mummiarella vale la pena mettere a rischio gli equilibri del loro giocattolo per soddisfare Fedez e Elodie


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (30 Aprile 2021)

Non capisco in che modo la mia libertà sarebbe lesa qualora venisse approvato il ddl Zan. Qualcuno me lo spiega?


----------



## danjr (2 Maggio 2021)

sunburn;2324052 ha scritto:


> Ma la Costituzione non detta leggi direttamente applicabili, ma solo i principi fondamentali ai quali devono attenersi tutte le norme di grado inferiore. La Costituzione prevede la tutela della vita, ma senza una legge ordinaria sull'omicidio resterebbe lettera morta(e ce ne sono di principi solennemente enunciati che sono rimasti solo sulla carta).
> 
> A ogni modo, il DDL Zan prevede sostanzialmente una modifica di rilievo che riguarderebbe l'art 604-bis del codice penale già esistente e che punisce la "propaganda e istigazione a delinquere per motivi di discriminazione razziale etnica e religiosa" aggiungendo fra i motivi "sesso, genere, orientamento sessuale, identità di genere, disabilità".
> 
> ...



Per chiunque abbia letto mi chiedo come sia possibile pensare il contrario da quante te scritto. 
Tutte le critiche ideologiche e pretestuose dimostrano la necessità di questa legge


----------

